# DSLR Insurance



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone had any or had any recommendation? 

Had a little scare today where I uncliped my DSLR from my tripod and it wasn't for the strap I would of been one very upset bunny! so it got me thinkink about insurance as I nearly just dropped £1k's worth of camera and lense! 

So any info on this will be greatfully received :thumb:


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

you should be able to get it covered in your household insurance, probably cheaper than a separate policy...


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I get gadget cover with my bank so things like an iphone etc are covered seperatly. 

Yes the house policy probably would do it but the excess and renewal I'm sure would be higher.

Gadget policy excess is £25 and is completely seperate from any other policy. Also 'free' as we pay for the account and have many other benifits with it.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

MARKETMAN said:


> you should be able to get it covered in your household insurance, probably cheaper than a separate policy...


failing that aaduki and photoguard are two that offer specific camera insurance


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

I use photoguard for my camera equipment as it is more specific for individual items and values rather than my home policy.

This years price was £48.

www.jltonline.co.uk

HTH


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I insure mine through a "valuable items" policy at Pohjola. €60 for the year and the bag's value is over double what you quoted, heading rapidly for three times that. Just don't tell the wife! 

Bret


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm also guilty of not having insurance although I did look into it before. It's something I must sort out this year.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks everyone  I think after nearly dropping it, insurance is a must have. 

Can't do it on household insurance as i don't have my own, still living at home.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm another user of Photoguard, they've been great so far and the prices are very good for what you get. I've added the vehicle cover to mine (It's covered as long as it's in a locked boot) but the household cover only applies if it's closed away out of sight in a cupboard of some sort.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

cheers again for all the input. £43 from PhotoGuard! Bargin imo!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If your parents have "Personal Possessions" cover under their household insurance, you may well find it is already covered.

Does anyone know if there any clauses under the Photoguard policy regarding dual insurance and only paying a proportionate share if you already have cover under your household contents policy? If there are, you could still end with a claim on your household contents and losing your NCB anyway if you need to make a claim.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> cheers again for all the input. £43 from PhotoGuard! Bargin imo!


Serious?? I've just been quoted £561!!


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Serious?? I've just been quoted £561!!


Going of that quote, it looks like you have £18,500 worth of camera gear?! if so then £561 to protect it aint bad :lol:

https://www.jltonline.co.uk/secure/quotecustomise.asp?product=Photo&promCode=&affid=


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

£10500, EU 30day and car cover, £556 actually, not £561 
Maybe just have to up the household insurance to cover.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Serious?? I've just been quoted £561!!


:lol:

Well i only need to cover

Sony A350 body 
SAL18-200mm Lense 
Lowerpro Slingshot 100
Redsnapper Tripod

:thumb:


----------

